# Kioti Backhoe KG2485 For Sale



## CorvetteJim (7 mo ago)

This backhoe fits a number of Kioti tractors. I have no use for it because I purchased an excavator. This backhoe is like new. $7,500. OBO. Jim (315) 77-3133.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

CorvetteJim said:


> This backhoe fits a number of Kioti tractors. I have no use for it because I purchased an excavator. This backhoe is like new. $7,500. OBO. Jim (315) 77-3133.


Might be good to let people know your location... and maybe correct the typo with your phone number


----------

